# I just got some new training tools



## JowGaWolf (Feb 27, 2017)

I recently got a new punching bag and I'm like a cat with its toy.  The bag itself isn't new.  It's an old bag but it's exactly what I need.  It's not a heavy bag but it is the right weight for doing some complex kung fu techniques without getting hurt.  We have a couple of techniques where incorrect technique = strained back, or can cause damaged knees.

Some of my techniques were off because I had to hold the bag up long enough so I can pull off the technique as best as possible.  Trying to do this at the end of a workout was also probably not the best idea either.

Here's a video of me testing out a few techniques on the bag in an effort to determine what type of training exercises I can train with students.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 6, 2017)

Just an FYI, I ordered a football tackling bag from Academy for me and my son to use. (Looks just like what you are using)

It works great and the ends are flat so it stands up very well without holding it and it is extremely light.

If you need any more for classes you might want to look at them.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 6, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Just an FYI, I ordered a football tackling bag from Academy for me and my son to use. (Looks just like what you are using)
> 
> It works great and the ends are flat so it stands up very well without holding it and it is extremely light.
> 
> If you need any more for classes you might want to look at them.


Thanks.  I just took a look and will definitely be getting another one.  The school needs at least one more bag so we can drill 2 people at a time.  I like that it has a flat bottom. That will work when we have an odd number of students or when someone just wants to take the bag out and throw it around for a couple of minutes.  I'll create a post sometime this week and share videos of some of the drills that we do in case anyone else is interested.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 6, 2017)

You guys keep getting me interested in more gear. I'll need more students just to pay for the toys!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 6, 2017)

I like how you're able to work the foot sweep so as to flip the bag completely upside down to the other end so you don't have to pick it up each time. Very cool.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 6, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I like how you're able to work the foot sweep so as to flip the bag completely upside down to the other end so you don't have to pick it up each time. Very cool.


 Thanks.  It the technique is straight out of our kung fu form but the technique can be found in other systems as well like, BJJ, Judo, etc.    It allowed me to use both the bottom part and top parts of the technique.  I'm not sure if it's possible to see, but I'm throwing the bag down to the ground at the same time I'm sweeping.  One of my classmates tried after seeing the video and tried to flip the bag by kicking it.  He used his leg like a golf club (putter) and it damaged his knee.  Technique is everything.

I have a foot hook drill that I use with dumbbells.  The rule is still the same.  Something that's not to heavy where it is damaging the knee.  I don't go over 30 pounds on that drill and I do it maybe twice every month if even that many times.  If I want to do it more then I use the lighter weights like 5 -10 lbs.  The lighter the weight the better the technique as to be.  I'll have to remember to put that exercise up as well.


----------



## Ironbear24 (Mar 8, 2017)

Is that like a special bag? Or just any punching bag. I'm trying to figure out how it flips so smoothly. I want to get one for myself to practice some stuff.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 8, 2017)

Ironbear24 said:


> Is that like a special bag? Or just any punching bag. I'm trying to figure out how it flips so smoothly. I want to get one for myself to practice some stuff.


 It's an old martial arts bag and I don't know if they make them like this any more, but the same can be done with a football tackling bag. The smooth flipping is because of the martial art technique and a little leg strength.  It's one of those Martial arts techniques that can't be forced with muscle. Technically I should be able to flip a person just as easily as long as I can get their upper torso to fall forward or downward.


----------



## Ironbear24 (Mar 8, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> It's an old martial arts bag and I don't know if they make them like this any more, but the same can be done with a football tackling bag. The smooth flipping is because of the martial art technique and a little leg strength.  It's one of those Martial arts techniques that can't be forced with muscle. Technically I should be able to flip a person just as easily as long as I can get their upper torso to fall forward or downward.



I have never seen a flip that way before. I am perplexed and over all in disbelief. So it is just an ordinary bag no different than a normal punching bag?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 8, 2017)

Ironbear24 said:


> I have never seen a flip that way before. I am perplexed and over all in disbelief. So it is just an ordinary bag no different than a normal punching bag?


Just a normal punching bag that's not a heavy bag.  It weighs maybe 40 -50 pounds.


----------

